# How to Lose Friends and Alienate Countries



## Trinity (19 Mar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcJn5XlbSFk

I don't know the show.  I can't tell if this is a kin to Rick Mercer comedy show.
I would hope these people don't really believe what they say.


----------



## chris_log (19 Mar 2009)

Looking at the website, the time it airs and the wiki entry for it I'd say it's Fox News' answer to things like Jay Leno and his ilk. 

I'd give them the benefit of the doubt and figure it's their response to late night satirical talk shows, but considering the type of 'reporting' that comes out of Fox News you never know...


----------



## karl28 (19 Mar 2009)

Trinity 
    
         Sad thing is this what they probably do believe .


----------



## GDawg (19 Mar 2009)

I watch Fox News occasionally, its like watching a live train wreck. This is the same network that employs Bill O'Reilly and Glenn Beck. You can't expect pearls from swine. If this is comedy then they've failed at that as badly as the whole "Fair and balanced" thing.


----------



## logairoff (19 Mar 2009)

Nothing surprising here...there are a lot of idiots with tv shows so why can't a bunch of stoners have one late at night. It's mindless entertainment and there will always be an audience for that.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Mar 2009)

Trinity said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcJn5XlbSFk
> 
> I don't know the show.  I can't tell if this is a kin to Rick Mercer comedy show.
> I would hope these people don't really believe what they say.



Whats the big deal here ? Did i miss something ?


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Mar 2009)

Firstly I enjoy for here in Australia.

This Red Eye program comes on late, and even at its best, its bad. Hence I steer clear of it - always!

This clip I do find in VERY bad taste.

The only ones laughing are themselves on the clip. I find NOTHING funny at all.

OWDU


----------



## eilaw (19 Mar 2009)

My initial thought is satire, tasteless satire to say the least given Canada's contribution so far, and I think we're punching above our weight given our "rank" in the world.

Sadly though, while their mocking of Canada is for comedy, I think they reveal some of the hidden stereotypes of Canada that are out there and will be held as truth by some less critical viewers. The host and speaker also come off as completely arrogant b*stards who don't know much about anything - which perpetuates another myth.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Mar 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Firstly I enjoy for here in Australia.
> 
> OWDU



I can't edit, and meant to say Fox.

 ;D

OWDU


----------



## Takeniteasy (19 Mar 2009)

Hey; if you can give it out we should be able to take it to.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Mar 2009)

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Hey; if you can give it out we should be able to take it to.



Yup. Doesn't sound any different than 22 Minutes. Air Farce, Rick Mercer........or some of our politicians talking about the States. Life's tough, wear a helmet.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Mar 2009)

I personally found their comical ignorance quite funny. Anyone remember CBC shows mocking American ignorance of Canada? We laugh at them, they laugh at us.

If friends can not take harmless jabs at the expense of the other........


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Mar 2009)

Its Fox News.... do you really expect anything more tasteful? Satire and parody are one thing, but some of the language in that clip crosses lines.


----------



## BinRat55 (19 Mar 2009)

SFB said:
			
		

> I personally found their comical ignorance quite funny. Anyone remember CBC shows mocking American ignorance of Canada? We laugh at them, they laugh at us.
> 
> If friends can not take harmless jabs at the expense of the other........



I think Mercer or 22 Minutes had one on where Rick would go around the states and tell them of Canada's (laughable) accomplishments and get them to comment on camera - like "Sir, would you like to congratulate Canada on their first hockey player Prime Minister, Mr. Tim Horton?" and they'd be all like "Oh, congradulations Canada and Mr Horton" (He even asked that question to American Congressmen!!!)


----------



## chris_log (19 Mar 2009)

As per recceguy's comment, the clip was no better then alot of the stuff that comes off of the CBC.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (19 Mar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcJn5XlbSFk

I know I'll have some vicious scathing rebuttal to what they said,  but I'm still in shock.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Mar 2009)

I watched this and I think a visit by some US soldiers who were shoulder to shoulder in Afghanistan with our guys to dispense this stupidity is in order.
However, this is a tongue cheek thing,I hope its not serious.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2009)

PArt of me is pissed (tough guy saying, "I didn't even know they were in the war" - maybe he's tough enough to say that to any of the 100+ families of the fallen?), but another part of me, if Wikipedia's estimates of viewership of this middle-of-the-night show (2-3am) are to be believed, we're talking no more than 309K viewers in all of the U.S.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Mar 2009)

Sorry OS, but this hardon limp prick with ears appears to be completely serious.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2009)

Well, kids, here's some contact info (funny how it's hard to find on the FOX NEWS site):

Fox News Network, L.L.C.
1211 Avenue of the Americas
New York, NY 10036

foxnewsonline@foxnews.com


----------



## IntlBr (19 Mar 2009)

Feel free to e-mail Greg Gutfeld of Red-Eye, I sure did:


"to: redeye@foxnews.com
from: Corps of Guides

Mr. Gutfeld,

I was linked to a youtube video of you and your panel discussing the role of Canadians in Afghanistan.  You all said some extremely slanderous (and sadly misinformed) things about America's largest trading partner, and long-term ally - Canada.  Frankly, I'm not that shocked, although I wish I had been.  This is the exact stuff that the enemies of your great nation latch onto as reasons why the world should hate America, and here you are defaming a country who is SUPPORTING you.  Are you trying to create more anger towards the United States?  Can you see the irony of this?  You're calling out a nation who is helping you, yet are too foolish and full of faux-bravado to realize it.

Initially I decided it would be too easy to point out that not one of you have the pills to sign up for active service in your own nation's regular military, while slandering a country that has sacrificed over 100 of its sons and daughters, but then I changed my mind.  If you can't take a moral high-road, why should I?  What do you have to say to the Canadian mothers and fathers whose children have died in Afghanistan supporting our American ally?  Are they fools? Cowards?  Tell me Greg, what are they?  If you can't stand behind the troops, stand infront of them, and that includes your allies.

- Corps of Guides"


----------



## helpup (19 Mar 2009)

Arggg, I dont have access to Youtube, anyone have a transcript?


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Mar 2009)

Corps of Guides:

Well said. Thanks very much.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2009)

As I look more closely, I thought the blonde woman looked and sounded familiar, the one who said, "They couldn't take a year off from their military if they didn't have the security backdrop of the United States," "the Canadians are basically telling the Russians to come on over (via Alaska)," and "they're getting manicures, they're getting pedicures, everyone needs a little time off."  (To be fair, she ALSO called Canada "good allies of the United States.")

She's not a comedian (like the others appear to be) she's Monica Crawley, a commentator who regularly appears on The McLaughlin Group as one of the right-of-centre panelists - has her own blog & podcasts as well.







The other idiots?  @#$% 'em, especially in the middle of the night.  Her?  I'd hoped for better.


----------



## apathy13 (19 Mar 2009)

I am not sure whether this has been posted before. [edit] Apparently it has, my bad [edit] Also, I am not sure whether to find it humourous or enraging due to the ignorance displayed.


I am not currently a part of our AF but my dad is enlisted in the Air Force and currently taking AVTech training or something of the sort. Anyways, respect to all those involved in our Armed Forces and Thanx for everything


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Mar 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> As I look more closely, I thought the blonde woman looked and sounded familiar, the one who said, "They couldn't take a year off from their military if they didn't have the security backdrop of the United States," "the Canadians are basically telling the Russians to come on over (via Alaska)," and "they're getting manicures, they're getting pedicures, everyone needs a little time off."  (To be fair, she ALSO called Canada "good allies of the United States.")
> 
> She's not a comedian (like the others appear to be) she's Monica Crawley, a commentator who regularly appears on The McLaughlin Group as one of the right-of-centre panelists - has her own blog & podcasts as well.
> 
> ...



For someone with a PhD in International Affairs, she's sure didn't get her money's worth.


----------



## leroi (19 Mar 2009)

Excellent letter, Corp of Guides, and kudos to you!


----------



## frostvelun (19 Mar 2009)

This is obviously satire. Whether or not you find it humourous, there is no reason to get all butthurt over it.

The internet is serious business.


----------



## mariomike (19 Mar 2009)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> Mr. Gutfeld,
> I- Corps of Guides"



You put my feelings into words.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Mar 2009)

Gee. Where's all this moral outrage when all those losers at the CBC do the same to the Americans.

Tempest in a teacup fellas. Take a chill pill.


----------



## chris_log (19 Mar 2009)

IMHO, 'Talking to Americans' was equally childish and moronic. 

I agree with recceguy, Canadian broadcasting (government subsidised at that) has aired some viciously anti-American material. 

I do, however, understand why some people here are getting a little heated, it IS highly inappropriate to use soldier's deaths as comedy material (you wouldn't hear a mainstream comedian using US soldier's deaths as comedic material, unless they had a death wish). Well, except Michael Moore.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Gee. *Where's all this moral outrage* when all those losers at the CBC do the same to the Americans.



Actually, some was right here last fall....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Mar 2009)

C'mon Tony. Any person brought up in any sort of civilized society, in whatever country, should be morally outraged upon hearing the vile, vindictive bile spewed by that she-beast banshee Heather Mallick (though she was working for the CBC at the time)


----------



## BinRat55 (19 Mar 2009)

I don't know about what was said by Canadians about Americans, but I was quite offended by that drivel. I found it vile, hurtful, sick... I will be writing someone.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yup. Doesn't sound any different than 22 Minutes. Air Farce, Rick Mercer........or some of our politicians talking about the States. Life's tough, wear a helmet.



Ignorance VS Sacrifice

Mercer et al usually focus on American ignorance towards Canada, meanwhile this FOX bs is spit in the eye of the families who have lost loved ones while fighting a war that began in *their* homes. *BIG* difference.

Oddball


----------



## aesop081 (19 Mar 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Ignorance VS Sacrifice
> 
> Mercer et al usually focus on American ignorance towards Canada, meanwhile this FOX bs is spit in the eye of the families who have lost loved ones while fighting a war that began in *their* homes. *BIG* difference.
> 
> Oddball



Oh give it a rest and learn to take a deep breath.......its a fucking TV show. You have the ability to turn it of.


----------



## Teflon (20 Mar 2009)

If it was on the cutting edge of expressing the attitudes and beliefs of the common American than it probably wouldn't be on during the 2-3am time slot.

I mean seriously it refers to it self as "Revisionist history at its liberal best" on it's web page


----------



## midget-boyd91 (20 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh give it a rest and learn to take a deep breath.......its a ******* TV show. You have the ability to turn it of.



I did turn it off, maybe half way through.

The point I was trying to get across what that is was in bad taste, and that the style of comedy used in this show can't be compared the to style of comedy used in the RMR.

Oddball


----------



## chris_log (20 Mar 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I did turn it off, maybe half way through.
> 
> The point I was trying to get across what that is was in bad taste, *and that the style of comedy used in this show can't be compared the to style of comedy used in the RMR*.
> 
> Oddball



Tasteless and stupifingly boring?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (20 Mar 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Tasteless and stupifingly boring?



That about sums it up.
 Rick Mercer is tasteless, especially when he is doing his 'talking with Americans' pieces, but I have yet to see him throw sand at the families of fallen soldiers and blatantly laugh at them for giving their lives.

Again, Ignorance VS Sacrifice

Oddball


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Mar 2009)

Know what? I'm sorry if you guys have trouble getting past this. However, if you can get this upset by a few morons on red eye, late night TV, perhaps you should be going to bed earlier.

Go ahead and write them and heap scores of indignation upon them. They'll sit around the set giggling like schoolgirls at you. You've also likely confirmed the marketing research that was probably part of this show. ie: I wonder how many of them dumb canuks stay awake and watch us?

Worrying about stupid shyte produced by cretins will get you holes in your stomach.

Here's an idea. Read a good book instead.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> C'mon Tony. Any person brought up in any sort of civilized society, in whatever country, should be morally outraged upon hearing the vile, vindictive bile spewed by that she-beast banshee Heather Mallick (though she was working for the CBC at the time)


Agreed - that was WAY off the meter, and I'll agree that this isn't quite in the same league.  I must have misunderstood your original remark - I thought you meant that nobody seems to complain when the US is bashed. 



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Know what? I'm sorry if you guys have trouble getting past this. However, if you can get this upset by a few morons on red eye, late night TV, perhaps you should be going to bed earlier.


And I guess nobody south of the border would get upset if Canadian comedians said something equivalent about any gaps or issues they see in the U.S. military on late-night TV (OK, middle of the night) here?

I'm not losing sleep myself (agree with you re:  the stomach holes), but it is disappointing nonetheless.


----------



## Teflon (20 Mar 2009)

I say the odds are pretty good very few Americans are watching much Canadian programing during the 2-3am time slot


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Mar 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> I say the odds are pretty good very few Americans are watching much Canadian programing during the 2-3am time slot



I say the odds are pretty good very few Canadians are watching much Canadian programing during the 2-3am time slot     ;D


----------



## helpup (20 Mar 2009)

Heck it is in most of our life times that that time was the start of the test pattern.


----------



## psychedelics07 (20 Mar 2009)

Just wanted to say I strongly agree with everything Oddball has said and there is no need to repeat it.


----------



## leroi (20 Mar 2009)

leroi's letter; sorry if some folks don't agree with me but one of the strengths of our system is that we can agree to disagree ... :yellow:

"March 19, 2009

Mr. Gutfeld,
Fox News

I watched a Youtube video involving you and some others having fun at the expense of Canadian National Defence: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhTZ_tgMUdo

I was appalled, insulted and embarrassed for you: it's not comedy when a more powerful nation publicly berates the defence capability of a less powerful ally and friend--it's tragedy.

Although satire, by its nature, is often funniest when it tests the boundaries of socially respectable and acceptable norms, it's in poor taste when it publicly mocks an ally fighting and dying alongside your own troops.

Go ahead and poke fun at our climate, our mentality, our culture, our accent and any other things you find different about us—we also enjoy making fun of your cultural quirks as neighbours sometimes do--but don't insult the soldiers who've sacrificed their lives to protect America from another Nine-Eleven. 

Judging by your ratings, it appears that your viewpoint is not representative of American culture in general; it certainly isn't representative of the wonderful Americans I've met and known.

There are some people however who'll find the clip enormously amusing: people like Osama Bin Laden and your very own homegrown traitor/terrorist Adam Gadahn are only two examples.

With friends like you, Mr. Gutfeld, who needs enemies ...

Sincerely,

[leroi: real name edited out]"


----------



## chris_log (20 Mar 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> That about sums it up.
> Rick Mercer is tasteless, especially when he is doing his 'talking with Americans' pieces, but I have yet to see him throw sand at the families of fallen soldiers and blatantly laugh at them for giving their lives.
> 
> Again, Ignorance VS Sacrifice
> ...



Mercer hasn't, but others on the CBC have. Both networks are utter garbage, the only time I watch the CBC is for HNIC.

I'm still with recceguy, the moral indignation rings hollow considering that you are defending Mercer and his ilk who have rubbed dirt in the eyes of Americans before on issues that they consider near and dear. He without sin...


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Mar 2009)

Awesome, leroi!


----------



## TimBit (20 Mar 2009)

Eloquent yet cutting, Leroi. Way to go!


----------



## Lil_T (20 Mar 2009)

Kudos!!  It's better than I could muster leroi.  Everytime I thought about it, all I could manage was FOAD.  I am not eloquent when I'm angry.  Satire or not - it was in grievously poor taste.


----------



## leroi (20 Mar 2009)

Yes Piper, I totally agree with both you and recceguy, it's not right when the CBC and others in Canada do it to the Americans either. :nod:

I write letters to them too! ;D


----------



## logairoff (20 Mar 2009)

well done leroi, that letter was well written. There was just one part that I would change.

""...but don't insult the soldiers who've sacrificed their lives to protect America from another Nine-Eleven."

Canadian soldiers are not fighting to protect America from another 9/11. They fight to protect Canada and defend Canadian values and beliefs. The interests may be aligned with Americans but Canadian soldiers do not fight for America. It's a technicality but I think it's very important.


----------



## leroi (20 Mar 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> well done leroi, that letter was well written. There was just one part that I would change.
> 
> ""...but don't insult the soldiers who've sacrificed their lives to protect America from another Nine-Eleven."
> 
> Canadian soldiers are not fighting to protect America from another 9/11. They fight to protect Canada and defend Canadian values and beliefs. The interests may be aligned with Americans but Canadian soldiers do not fight for America. It's a technicality but I think it's very important.



Agreed logairoff. It _is_ an _important_ distinction. :yellow:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (20 Mar 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Mercer hasn't, but others on the CBC have. Both networks are utter garbage, the only time I watch the CBC is for HNIC.
> 
> I'm still with recceguy, the moral indignation rings hollow considering that you are defending Mercer and his ilk who have rubbed dirt in the eyes of Americans before on issues that they consider near and dear. He without sin...



I would say you and I are pretty much on the same page. Even though Idon't think Iwas defending Mercer while criticizing him. We word it differently, but we've got the same basic point of view. 
Both are tasteless, albeit in different styles.  

I personally don't watch much TV at all. It is all predictable the same, or has someones personal agenda in it. Besides, by the time I get home from work the only shows on TV are either like this one, or some 70 year old who likes leather straps and chaps.

:cheers: 

Oddball


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Mar 2009)

Vern's not even close to 70.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (20 Mar 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Vern's not even close to 70.



These ones weren't redheads... they were grey and droopy.

Oddball.


----------



## ARMY_101 (20 Mar 2009)

Wow... just, wow...


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (20 Mar 2009)

Having had the good luck to work with American forces overseas, and having one or two friends from south of the border, I've defended them from unfounded attacks from ill informed cretins. I've also argued and stronly disagreed with Yanks even on this site, but that is normal. I have to admit though, I am guilty of a secret shame. Having laughed uproariously at "Talking to Americans!"

However, even though I know that Greg Gutfeld represents the worst in anyone from any country, I still had to write a short e-mail to Red Eye letting him know what I felt of his skit. 

Paddy


----------



## squealiox (20 Mar 2009)

What a bunch of ingorant a**holes. Idiotboy can't even pronounce LGen Leslie's rank properly either.


----------



## Nauticus (20 Mar 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Mercer hasn't, but others on the CBC have. Both networks are utter garbage, the only time I watch the CBC is for HNIC.
> 
> I'm still with recceguy, the moral indignation rings hollow considering that you are defending Mercer and his ilk who have rubbed dirt in the eyes of Americans before on issues that they consider near and dear. He without sin...


I'm personally a Rick Mercer fan. Remembering that he is mostly an entertainer, he's really not that disrespectful. By which I mean there's tons of more offensive 'entertainers' out there than Mercer.

Bill Maher is my favorite, but he's obviously American.


----------



## KingKikapu (21 Mar 2009)

Oh I just know you guys are going to LOVE this!  :evil:

Some red eye special on Fox News is taking cheap shots at the CF for Canada's political decision to pull out in 2011.  If you are in need of raising your blood pressure, then look no further (yes it is that bad):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcJn5XlbSFk

As a civilian, I just want to say ladies and gentlemen that this nation is forever grateful for your service.  *I am grateful for your service.*  Don't let these grabtastic pieces of amphibian S*** get to you.  We all know how utterly glib these middle-of-the-night kibitzers are.  I post this merely for entertainment value.

Let the therapeutic venting begin.  >

P.S. My favorite part was when he called the US the most powerful nation in the *Universe*.  That's pretty laughable to an astrophysicist. 



KK


----------



## KingKikapu (21 Mar 2009)

Oh heh guess I'm late to the game.  Thanks mods for the move.


----------



## Mars79 (21 Mar 2009)

Just saw the local news here in Edmonton tonight, this whole hubbub made it as one of the lead stories on the news cast.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Mar 2009)

Blackfive blogs about this video.

http://www.blackfive.net/

Red Eye on FOX is occasionally hilarious and provides a perfect venue for Patty Anne Brown to flex her potty mouth. But the problem with any show hosted by a narcissistic runt is he will eventually step out of his pee wee league. That was Greg Gutfeld this week talking smack about the Canadian military. They appear to be prepping to take an operational break to rest and refit and Gut-less-feld seems to feel this opens them up to his weak ass mockery. Anyone who has had the pleasure of working or fighting with our northern neighbors would immediately know what a douche Gutfeld is. The Canadians kick ass and have sent plenty of jihadis on to their 72 Goat reward. Although he didn't know it when he was running his cake, his timing was even more excremental as the Canadians lost four men Friday in A-stan. So  get back in your high chair Greg and have a big heapin' spoonful of STFU! h/t reader Sarah.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbd0nnW-VMc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## sumra (22 Mar 2009)

http://videocafe.crooksandliars.com/scarce/how-lose-friends-and-alienate-countries

The spectacularly stupid and offensive Fox News show Red Eye with host Greg Gufeld (above) sunk to new depths this week by belittling a neighbor and ally in the so-called war on terrorism. Although Canada opted out of involvement in Iraq, they have been in Afghanistan since 2002. Originally slated to leave in 2009, the Canadian government has extended the Afghan mission to 2011. At least one of the guests claimed he didn't know Canadian forces were in Afghanistan, which is typical of the expertise on the show. Certainly, conservative radio host Monica Crowley wasn't out of place.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Mar 2009)

Can we move and merge this with the half a dozen other threads on this topic.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Mar 2009)

Done


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (22 Mar 2009)

Watching that video made me want to jump through my computer screen and just slap each and everyone of them, stupid fox news.


----------



## VIChris (22 Mar 2009)

Hi all. Not sure if this is the right spot or not, but I felt the Army.ca forum members should see this, and hopefully write in to Fox. Enough is enough as far as I'm concerned.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcJn5XlbSFk&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.revscene.net%2Fforums%2Ffox-news-takes-t569209.html%3Fp%3D6342323&feature=player_embedded

I'm not a military member yet (my application is being processed though), but I take great offense to this type of 'journalism' as a proud Canadian. I wrote the an e-mail to redeye@foxnews.com, and would encourage you all to do the same in your own time. Especially those of you who have served there.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Mar 2009)

This is the third, if not fourth topic on this subject.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2009)

Yup!

5 Pages.

Originally started by Trinity........Then again posted by Zell_Dietrich.......and again by KingKikapu......and once more by sumra.........and just now, but probably still not the last time, by VIChris.



Frellin READ before you POST folks.


----------



## leroi (22 Mar 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Hi all. Not sure if this is the right spot or not, but I felt the Army.ca forum members should see this, and hopefully write in to Fox. Enough is enough as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcJn5XlbSFk&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.revscene.net%2Fforums%2Ffox-news-takes-t569209.html%3Fp%3D6342323&feature=player_embedded
> 
> I'm not a military member yet (my application is being processed though), but I take great offense to this type of 'journalism' as a proud Canadian. I wrote the an e-mail to redeye@foxnews.com, and would encourage you all to do the same in your own time. Especially those of you who have served there.



Welcome aboard VI Chris! I hope you'll stick around and become a subscriber. ;D

Army.ca's covered this story from top to bottom--in fact we're so good--pretty soon the media will be coming here for their news (LOL--if they don't already)!!!

Have fun reading through the thread; and welcome!

P.S. Don't forget to read the :rules:


----------



## VIChris (22 Mar 2009)

Sorry for the repost gang, and thanks for not jumping down my throat about it. I'm so used to the layout on the one other forum I frequent, that I didn't see it here in this forum group, as I just hadn't read that far down the list yet. At any rate, I'm glad there is discussion going on about this, as I really do find this type of garbage completely unnecessary, and hope that at some point it can be reeled in. 

As for the CBC/ RMR Vs. Redeye debate. There is a fine line that is walked by all comedians. Where that line is viewed as being crossed is generally a personal matter. Some like it, some don't, so what, right? Well I think that's not the case when tragedy is involved. I agree with the sentiment of mocking our characteristics. If you sit back and think about it, we as Canadians are a pretty goofy bunch of pucks aren't we? But mocking our sacrifices should cross the line of good taste for everyone in my opinion.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Mar 2009)

squeeliox said:
			
		

> What a bunch of ingorant a**holes. Idiotboy can't even pronounce LGen Leslie's rank properly either.



Americans say Lieutenant phonetically, 'Lootenant', we pronounce it like the Brits 'Leftenant'. Either is correct in its own context and local language. The only 'ignorant assholes' are the bigoted ones that display local bias and condemn someone because of their own perceived cultural norms.


----------



## Fiver (22 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The only 'ignorant assholes' are the bigoted ones that display local bias and condemn someone because of their own perceived cultural norms.



What are you talking ab*oo*t?


----------



## Armymedic (23 Mar 2009)

Do you know what I found disturbing about that video?

How he knew about us Canadian soldiers getting pedicures and manicures, and walking the beaches in our white capris pants.

WHO THE H--- IS TALKING ABOUT OUR POST-TOUR CYPRIOT VACATION?

Don't you people know; "what goes on during decompression, stays on decompression"

Dam it people!!!! Is nothing sacred anymore!!!


----------



## Maria3a (23 Mar 2009)

On YouTube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcJn5XlbSFk

Land on 'em.



I can't believe FOX did this - I don't even have words to describe what I'd like to do - I'd get arrested.

Anne
(who, admittedly, does get angry


----------



## aesop081 (23 Mar 2009)

:

If you get worked up over this, daily life must be damned near impossible to get through.


----------



## Maria3a (23 Mar 2009)

Yeah, I do when it comes to you all - :

and all Allied Forces.

These excreta at FOX?  Fun is fun - but these guys?  truly crossed the line.  I guess FOX is hiring people whose brain matter consists of two neurons connected by a spirochete..

Reminds me of what Nam vets went through - Canadian and American.  Just awful.

As for daily life?  I'm stick pretty much to myself <G>

Regards,

Anne

ps - I did post a comment to YouTube - in my reactive way.. at least I took out the part about "scum-sucking bottom-feeders"  ;D




			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :
> 
> If you get worked up over this, daily life must be damned near impossible to get through.


----------



## chris_log (23 Mar 2009)

I just thought of something...the fact that people ARE getting worked up over this and the fact that it has made the news in some areas shows that Canadians are becoming more and more in-tune with what the CF does and the 'support the troops' mentality continues to grow. 

A decade ago, Canadians wouldn't have cared and maybe even would have laughed along with the joke that was made.


----------



## Maria3a (23 Mar 2009)

I agree re Canadians getting worked up and the reasons why.  For far too long, Canadian Forces have not got the respect and honor they are most entitled to - from Canadians.

I'm just sorry it took Afghanistan to do it.  I just remember growing up and talking to WW2/Korea veterans, and then - it was like no-one knew (my friends, etc).  

I've just been reading through the YouTube posts and came across one, written by Canadian (I think) that infers that it is a Peacekeeping Mission.  I  understand the term, but there is nothing Peaceful about Peacekeeping.

I agree with you though,

Anne




			
				Piper said:
			
		

> I just thought of something...the fact that people ARE getting worked up over this and the fact that it has made the news in some areas shows that Canadians are becoming more and more in-tune with what the CF does and the 'support the troops' mentality continues to grow.
> 
> A decade ago, Canadians wouldn't have cared and maybe even would have laughed along with the joke that was made.


----------



## leroi (23 Mar 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> I just thought of something...the fact that people ARE getting worked up over this and the fact that it has made the news in some areas shows that Canadians are becoming more and more in-tune with what the CF does and the 'support the troops' mentality continues to grow.
> 
> A decade ago, Canadians wouldn't have cared and maybe even would have laughed along with the joke that was made.



Good point Piper. 

I want you to know, I don't agree with mean-spirited, moronic Canadians bashing Americans, either. (And I sure don't have to go far from home to see examples of that!)

Canadians, have no right to claim any moral superiority.

A little good-natured teasing, I'm okay with from any culture both give and take.

But, I'll write back to anyone who puts down are our troops and denigrates the blood that's beening spilled to protect Canada, the USA and our allied efforts. :yellow:


_Edit: leroi can't spell good _


----------



## fire_guy686 (23 Mar 2009)

Who cares what a bunch of people on a garbage late night show say. They are on late night t.v. for a reason. This is going to be the biggest event in their t.v. career.


----------



## auntybrat (23 Mar 2009)

Another two cents' worth on this one:

http://assolutatranquillita.blogspot.com/


----------



## kratz (23 Mar 2009)

It looks like CTV has picked up on this and published a news story on it. It'll be interesting to see someone's comments later in the day.

[ur=l]CTV.ca[/url]


> Fox host's comments insult Canada, strategist says
> Updated Mon. Mar. 23 2009 8:23 AM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...


----------



## jdogg36 (23 Mar 2009)

I did a search and didn't see a discussion yet so if its a duplicate post please remove.

http://www.cbc.ca/arts/tv/story/2009/03/23/redeye-soldiers-mocking.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcJn5XlbSFk

The other commentator in the clip is a comedian who just happens to making a tour stop in Edmonton in the beginning of April at the Comic Strip. The timing couldn't be better and I think the military members posted in Edmonton should greet him properly and teach him some respect.

http://www.thecomicstrip.ca/comics_details.asp?ID=441


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

> Fox News show raises ire by mocking Canadian Forces
> Last Updated: Monday, March 23, 2009 | 10:42 AM ET CBC News
> The intentionally inflammatory Fox News show Red Eye, with Greg Gutfield, has sparked outrage with a segment mocking the Canadian Forces within days of the latest Canadian deaths in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



Thank you David Frum!


----------



## civmick (23 Mar 2009)

I guess the US won't be needing us to re-up in 2011 then...  I think the strongly worded letters would be best sent by US servicemen in Kandahar who will have to fill the gap when CF personnel are "kicking back"


----------



## aesop081 (23 Mar 2009)

civmick said:
			
		

> I guess the US won't be needing us to re-up in 2011 then...  I think the strongly worded letters would be best sent by US servicemen in Kandahar who will have to fill the gap when CF personnel are "kicking back"



Oh for the love of all that is good and pure in this world.

Its a late night TV show.......not public policy.

 :


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh for the love of all that is good and pure in this world.
> 
> Its a late night TV show.......not public policy.
> 
> :




Which is why, every time someone news posts the link, it gets moved to Radio Chatter and added to this thread.


----------



## MarkOttawa (23 Mar 2009)

A post at _The Torch_:

Fox fools/Please staple Steve's lips 
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2009/03/fox-foolsplease-staple-steves-lips.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## kratz (23 Mar 2009)

Wow!! I had mentioned that I am interested to read the comments on this item. I just checked and CTV.ca locked the comments 3 hours after publishing to article.

CDN Aviator is correct, this is not public policy, but some people are taking this seriously after reading those comments.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (23 Mar 2009)

Like I always tell my kids.....

Just because someone says it does not mean it is true!!
If you know differently, don't worry about it.

The guys a bonehead, plain and simple.


----------



## logairoff (23 Mar 2009)

The Canadian government is demanding an apology from FOX

"We want an apology from this so-called comedian and his panel. These are despicable, hurtful and ignorant comments. No one is laughing and they owe Canada, and more importantly the families of each one of our fallen heroes, an apology for their ill-informed mistakes," Dan Dugas, the spokesman for Defence Minister Peter MacKay, told Canwest News Service on Monday.


http://www.canada.com/news/story.html?id=1418836


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> The Canadian government is demanding an apology from FOX
> 
> "We want an apology from this so-called comedian and his panel. These are despicable, hurtful and ignorant comments. No one is laughing and they owe Canada, and more importantly the families of each one of our fallen heroes, an apology for their ill-informed mistakes," Dan Dugas, the spokesman for Defence Minister Peter MacKay, told Canwest News Service on Monday.
> 
> ...



No matter how outraged we may be at this idiot/comedian/jackass/whatever; we sure are giving him a lot of PR.  We are giving him way more publicity than he deserves.


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

While I am not impressed with the Fox news' staff for having dissed the Cdn forces, I would suggest that Mr MacKay shouldn't hold his breath waiting for an appology - it won't come & if it came, it would be a whole lot of nothing coated in fancy words.

Too bad Fox didn't diss the Germans, Italians, Spaniards & all for their contribution in northern Afghanistan - at least the comments would match the (in)action of NATO partners.


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Mar 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> While I am not impressed with the Fox news' staff for having dissed the Cdn forces, I would suggest that Mr MacKay shouldn't hold his breath waiting for an appology - it won't come & if it came, it would be a whole lot of nothing coated in fancy words.



More likely it will just be fodder for a followup video.


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

Too true Michael, too true


----------



## kratz (23 Mar 2009)

Good Grief  : It must be a slow news day. The Globe and Mail has published a respone from Rick Mercer. In all honesty, it makes sense to do so with so many people comparing his style to FOX's clip.

GlobeandMail.com


> Rick Mercer to Fox: Bullying is not satire
> JESSICA LEEDER
> 
> Globe and Mail Update
> ...



more at link


----------



## North Star (23 Mar 2009)

I for one am not really sweating this...a bunch of ignorant pundits blabbing on at 3 in the morning do not constitute a serious threat to Canada's international standing, especially since two are really professional comedians without a military background, one a mediocre print journalist, and the last one a pretty Ann Coulter wanna-be. 

Besides, given the way the US federal reserve is printing money we'll all be viciously mocking American dollars/pesos during primetime!


----------



## leroi (23 Mar 2009)

An apology from G. Gutfeld:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20090323.wfoxapology0323/BNStory/National


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

From CTV news:

Fox News host apologizes in face of Canadian outrage


----------



## chris_log (23 Mar 2009)

I think it's impressive that enough Canadians were offended by a slight against the CF that it got an apology out of a major foreign news network that is well known for it's 'confrontational' programming. Even more impressive considering that Fox News rarely issues public retractions or apologies. 

My previous comments still stand when I say that alot of this sounded hollow considering that Canadians do this to our allies to the south all the time via our media networks and commentators. However, maybe we (as CF members on the site) should, before we lambast others for getting all worked up, appreciate the fact that ordinary Canadians are defending the 'honour' of the CF. Like I posted earlier, I doubt the media as well as ordinary citizens would have been up in arms over something like this a decade ago.


----------



## TDeV (23 Mar 2009)

looked at the above link; no apology seen here.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

TDeV said:
			
		

> looked at the above link; no apology seen here.





> Gutfeld issued an apology Monday afternoon saying, "I realize that my words may have been misunderstood. *It was not my intent to disrespect the brave men, women and families of the Canadian military, and for that I apologize."*


 
 ???


----------



## tango22a (23 Mar 2009)

If Benson had appeared in Edmonton, there is no doubt in my mind he would have been tarred and feathered and run out of town on a rail....AFTER a rather lengthy Blanket Party. Soap in a sock anyone?

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (23 Mar 2009)

Would there be anything illegal about offering $50 to anybody in Edmonton who could mail me Doug Benson's nose?


----------



## benny88 (23 Mar 2009)

Seems as if civilians are much more worked up then military members. I've had numerous people here at Civvy U ask me how outraged I was and act very shocked when I am unfazed about the whole thing. Nice to see a measured and mature response from most other military members. Soldier on folks, can't let rubbish like this get under your skin.


----------



## paffomaybe (23 Mar 2009)

"My apologies to the Canadian military, they probably could at least beat the Belgians." - 5:55 AM Mar 22nd from web

http://twitter.com/GregGutfeld

Oh Guts, you wacky iconoclast you.


----------



## tango22a (23 Mar 2009)

Greg Gutfeld: NO Brain NO Pain...Open mouth ( shouldn't be hard he strikes me as a bit of a mouth-breather)....Insert Foot.....close mouth! 

Well he's had his ten minutes of fame, BUT he doesn't seem to want to leave the stage.

tango22a


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Mar 2009)

I have done my best to stay away from interweb comment boards on places like Youtube et al for quite a while. However because this video is quite frankly impossible to avoid, I've inadvertantly read few (very few) of the comments made by Canadians in response to this clip.

While reading these comments, I have become disgusted on an almost equal level while reading what other Canadians have to say. EVERY comment that I have read has been anti-American to the fullest extent. The sheer level of ignorance shown by Canadians is .... well, there aren't words for it. 
This Gutfeld character was trying to be funny, even though in bad taste (which does not make it any better)... these following  cut/paste comments are not people trying to be funny, they are just examples of ignorance.

*"America couldn't invade
Canada ever! They would run out of gas and oil to do it, we power them remember!!!! "

"F@CK FOX and F@CK the USA a pissed offed canidian"

"Wait 'til our troops have been pulled out of Iraq, then watch these guys squirm and beg for us to come back. Go fuck yourself Fox News!"

"[name removed] agrees,Canadians are fighting a war those assholes started......."
*
The level of anti-American attitude present in Canada should make any Canadian shake their heads.

Oddball


----------



## Fiver (23 Mar 2009)

/offtopic
Oddball, of course Youtube's commentary section attracts mostly retarded users. Look up fred's amount of subscribers, then watch one of his videos. In my online gaming and board experience, Canadians with a medium to strong anti-american bias are a loud ~20% minority, except in places that attract a younger, more rebellious and/or immature crowd. However, the majority of people do have a light bias in my opinion.

There are many better comment boards to be found on the internet, sad thing is the ignorant users are fast spilling elsewhere when almost everyone holds their views where they come from. Look at digg.com, it was once a good place to share news, opinions and comments, and it rapidly turned into a shithole over a year. reddit.com still has serious and very interesting discussions going on, but the amount of useless links and dumb commentaries is slowly increasing... More and more do I see the kind of things I would (sadly) expect from digg these days.

In short, judging the general population based on a concentrated pool of retards is bad practice :x


----------



## Monsoon (23 Mar 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Seems as if civilians are much more worked up then military members. I've had numerous people here at Civvy U ask me how outraged I was and act very shocked when I am unfazed about the whole thing.


Exactly - we get plenty of practice putting up with "humour" like this from other Canadians. Apparently we're a whipping-boy that they prefer to reserve for themselves.


----------



## gaspasser (23 Mar 2009)

A friend sent me the link, and I must say that it was satirically comical at first then just went overboard and became insultingly stupid.  I don't think John Stewart would ever cross the line of Troop support especially on the day we lost 4 Brothers.  
I have also read ad nauseum the posted comments on youtube.  Yes, there is a lot of anti-American sentiment there, mainly because the average american on the street thinks this way, and most of the posted comments are from very ticked off Canadians.(youtube lets thru all of the bad words-which only shows that there are ticked off people)  Mind you, some of the poor grammar and spelling shows some how uneducated or uncaring some of us appear to be.
Rick Mercer has taken pot shots at americans with his "Talking to Americans" segments and they were funny.  However, he was taking pot shots AT us in the same breath, as only Canadians can.
Am I appalled with this segment, yes.
Will it happen again, probably.
We are good neighbours who borrow each others lawnmowers and have beer together....and throw the cans back over the fence.  
Sometimes our Friendly Southern Neighbours have to understand that we have feelings and don't have a huge military.


----------



## squealiox (23 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Americans say Lieutenant phonetically, 'Lootenant', we pronounce it like the Brits 'Leftenant'. Either is correct in its own context and local language. The only 'ignorant assholes' are the bigoted ones that display local bias and condemn someone because of their own perceived cultural norms.



I have heard many broadcasters, including the BBC and even the Evil Satanic Baby-Eating CBC, use our pronunciation for our troops, the other for US troops. A simple courtesy, and technically correct.
So I am a nitpicker. But "bigoted"? Gimme a f'n break ...


----------



## 556ofdemocracy (23 Mar 2009)

Read the last line of this post. Makes the apology seem sinsere.


http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2009/03/23/redeye-soldiers-mocking.html?ref=rss

Fox host apologizes for mocking of Canadian Forces

Last Updated: Monday, March 23, 2009 
The host of an over-the-top, late-night Fox network show has apologized for disrespecting the Canadian military with a recent segment on his intentionally inflammatory program.

"The March 17th episode of Red Eye included a segment discussing Canada's plan for a 'synchronized break,' which was in no way an attempt to make light of troop efforts," host Greg Gutfeld said in a statement issued Monday.

"However, I realize that my words may have been misunderstood. It was not my intent to disrespect the brave men, women and families of the Canadian military, and for that I apologize."

In an interview with the CBC on Monday, Defence Minister Peter MacKay said he accepted the apology — pointing out it came only after his department contacted Fox demanding one earlier in the day. 

MacKay called the comments "totally, totally inappropriate, ridiculous [and] demeaning."

The vast majority of Americans, from President Barack Obama on down, "have nothing but respect and admiration for the Canadian forces and their families," he said.

"I don't think we should dignify this with more commentary other than to say it's highly regrettable," he added.

"The apology at least represents some recognition of the insensitivity — and we all move on."

'Red Eye is a satirical take on the news, in which all topics are addressed in a lighthearted, humorous and ridiculous manner," MacKay added.

Gutfeld, a former Maxim and Stuff magazine editor, hosts the cultural commentary show, which is broadcast on Fox weekdays at 3 a.m. ET.

He moderates a round table of panellists who deliver off-the-cuff musings and crack jokes about a wide range of topics from the worlds of news, entertainment and sports. Commentators have included comedians, Fox News anchors, actors and Girls Gone Wild founder Joe Francis.

'…The Canadian military wants to take a breather to do some yoga, paint landscapes, run on the beach in gorgeous white Capri pants.'
— Greg Gutfeld, Fox News moderatorIn a five-minute segment broadcast March 17, Gutfeld mocked the Canadian Forces, noting Lt.-Gen. Andrew Leslie's recent comment that the military may need a year to recover after Canada's mission in Afghanistan ends in 2011.

"Meaning, the Canadian military wants to take a breather to do some yoga, paint landscapes, run on the beach in gorgeous white Capri pants," Gutfeld said.

"I didn't even know they were in the war," panellist and comedian Doug Benson added. "I thought that's where you go if you don't want to fight. Go chill in Canada."

The panellists continued by joking about soldiers needing a break for "manicures and pedicures," how Canada should be invaded and poked fun at the RCMP.

Canadian soldiers, who have been fighting in Afghanistan since 2001, have spent the last four years in the country's most violent regions. On Friday, military officials announced that four more Canadian soldiers were killed and eight others were wounded in two separate roadside explosions outside Kandahar, in southern Afghanistan.

Canadians express outrage
Over the past few days, the Red Eye segment has sparked outrage from a range of Canadians, including thousands of comments on YouTube and Facebook.

"Our soldiers are dying for them and they have the audacity and the ignorance … to say something like that, it is insulting. It's the most ignorant thing I've ever heard," Sam Warren told CBC News after watching the segment.

The segment also drew criticism from Conservative author, columnist and commentator David Frum.

"The clip in question is a sequence of goofs about the feebleness, uselessness and absurdity of the Canadian armed forces. Why would I call that dumb? Here's why," Frum wrote on his New Majority.com blog last week, before listing the Canadian soldiers, aid workers and a diplomat who have been killed in Afghanistan since 2002.

"Sorry I disrespected your show, Red Eye fans, but you disrespected the dead," Frum added.

On Sunday, a post attributed to Gutfeld appeared on Twitter, which offered an apology of sorts.

"My apologies to the Canadian military, they probably could at least beat the Belgians," the posting read.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Mar 2009)

MacKay should have invited him over and punched him in the nose and say HA HA just kidding eh? It's funny eh?

The whole group of them in the youtube video are a bunch of morons. You know how some people have a dumb look? They have it.


----------



## XMP (24 Mar 2009)

Aside from particularly bad timing, I fail to see what the huge fuss is about. A few lines by a group of semi-comedians who enjoy pushing the envelope on a lot of topics.  Who cares what a bunch of civi talking heads think?
American and other Coalition troops on the ground in Afghanistan know the value of our contribution, the high regard of just one of our Coalition peers for our troops is worth far more than anything said by Gutfield and the rest.
I don't mind, because they don't matter.


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Mar 2009)

His only fault, is that we enjoy Canadian Humour.  That style has a niche, for Americans.

dileas

tess


----------



## Lil_T (24 Mar 2009)

.... and you know it's a dead topic now.  My mother in law just emailed me about it.  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Mar 2009)

I must say though, that dozy blonde bitch would look good chained up outside my igloo with the rest of the dog team.




 8)


----------



## Lil_T (24 Mar 2009)

you wouldn't be her first Canadian  8)


----------



## Yrys (24 Mar 2009)

Fox News jokesters forced into retreat over Canadian military jibes

OTTAWA - They bashed the Canadian military but an American TV host and his guest were forced 
into a strategic retreat Monday in the face of a national uproar. A Fox News host issued an apology
over a talk-show segment described by the Canadian government as "despicable" and "disgusting."

And one of his fellow jokesters - *a comedian* who quipped that he wasn't even aware Canadian troops 
were in Afghanistan - *was forced to cancel scheduled gigs in Edmonton.*

Comedian Doug Benson had been slated to appear April 2 to 5 in Edmonton, which is home to a 
Canadian Forces base, but the venue owner asked him to stay away. 

Irate viewers flooded websites with thousands of comments, there were calls for a boycott of Fox 
advertisers, and several new Facebook groups popped up, including one titled "Greg Gutfeld Can 
Rot in Hell."

The recent talk-show segment was taped just before four more Canadian soldiers were killed in
Afghanistan, and it featured a group of pundits taking turns trashing Canada and its reliability as 
an ally. They were spurred by comments from Canada's army chief that the military would need 
a year's hiatus to regroup and refurbish after its Kandahar mission ends in 2011.

Swept up the backlash over that little wisecrack was a comedy club in West Edmonton Mall. Benson 
had been scheduled to perform there next week. But the owner of the Comedy Strip said he received
too many angry messages - including from friends and relatives of soldiers - to guarantee Benson's 
safety. One person promised to buy a ticket just so that he could throw a beer at Benson.

"We were inundated with emails and phone calls that were bordering on threatening," said club owner
Rick Bronson. "Unfortunately, (Benson) touched a nerve." The owner's wife called Benson's agent and
informed him that the show couldn't go on. The comedian apparently explained that the segment had 
only been meant as a joke and that he respected Canada's military.

Defence Minister Peter MacKay wasn't laughing. He requested an apology Monday just before leaving 
for Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ont., where he attended a homecoming ceremony with the families
of the latest soldiers killed. MacKay said later that he was satisfied with the apology.

Earlier Monday, a spokesman stressed that the Canadian government specifically wanted an apology
from the panellists who made the wisecracks - and not just from the Fox network at large. "These are
despicable, hurtful and ignorant comments," said Dan Dugas, a spokesman for MacKay. "I think that 
so-called comedian should stare in the camera at his first opportunity and apologize to all of the 
families of people he's hurt with these despicable comments.

"And he's got to say, 'I was misinformed. I was ignorant of the truth and the contribution of the 
Canadian Forces to the war on terror, and I want to take it back. I know as a comedian that I can fail
sometimes; I failed miserably at this so-called comedy.' "And his panellists should say the same."

The Fox News program aired after Lt.-Gen. Andrew Leslie, the Canadian army chief of staff, said 
the military would need a one-year break from operations once the long and difficult mission in 
Afghanistan winds down.


----------



## Sub_Guy (24 Mar 2009)

Wow, I don't understand how this video got so much attention.  It worked, we would have been better off to leave it alone and not pay any attention to it.  All that is going to happen now, is that the show's ratings are going to go up.

I don't see how this is any different than some comedian up on stage trashing our military, which happens all the time!

Russell Peters did a USO tour, when asked about entertaining the Canadians over there, his response was "He (referring to the Canadian) was busy".  I didn't see people freaking out over that..


----------



## benny88 (24 Mar 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> But the owner of the Comedy Strip said he received
> too many angry messages - including from *friends and relatives * of soldiers -



But no soldiers. No one has paused to ask any of the people who were the brunt of the joke if they are offended. While I appreciated the sentiment, it's becoming frustrating how many people are angrily jumping to our defense (forgive the pun) when the CF as an entity is pretty much not rattled.



			
				Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Wow, I don't understand how this video got so much attention.  It worked, we would have been better off to leave it alone and not pay any attention to it.  All that is going to happen now, is that the show's ratings are going to go up.



Roger that. Let this jackass' spotlight fade.



			
				Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Russell Peters did a USO tour, when asked about entertaining the Canadians over there, his response was "He (referring to the Canadian) was busy".  I didn't see people freaking out over that..



Ha! Actually pretty funny.


----------



## geo (24 Mar 2009)

Kneejerk reaction.

The only good thing I can say about it is that "it's been good for national unity".... all Canadians, yes - even those found in Quebec were incensed & kicked up a fuss over the CF... and that's not all bad


----------



## GGboy (24 Mar 2009)

A couple of people here have mentioned that Rick Mercer did a show called Talking to Americans, poking fun at our cousins south of the border.
It's worth remembering that Mercer pulled that show off the air after 9/11, which I thought was a classy thing to do and probably cost him some $. Mercer's comment today on the Fox show I think says it all:
"They should be ignored. If you're going to do satire, three of the most important rules are you have to tell the truth, you can't be a bully and don't be an asshole."
(from today's Globe&Mail)


----------



## JesseWZ (24 Mar 2009)

The Onions "Our Dumb World" lists Canada's chief export as "jokes that we are the butt of," at least we can laugh at ourselves.


----------



## kratz (24 Mar 2009)

Some editorial cartoons are worth sharing. Here is Bruce MacKinnon's from the Halifax Herald.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/toon.php


----------



## geo (24 Mar 2009)

Possibly we should look to our Newfoundlander brothers (& sisters)
being able to laugh at ourselves..... ie: Newfie jokes
and being able to sling it back like the best of them - ie: Mainlander jokes


----------



## XMP (24 Mar 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> Some editorial cartoons are worth sharing. Here is Bruce MacKinnon's from the Halifax Herald.
> 
> http://thechronicleherald.ca/toon.php



Bruce MacKinnon's cartoon misses the point... It wasn't the Fox News channel  that dissed Canadians, it was a Fox equivalent to 22 Minutes that airs at 0300.
They didn't intentionally diss our fallen.
Also, his cartoon could have at least depicted the correct rifle and helmet. 
The sentiment was correct though.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Mar 2009)

Oh my, there's flyshit in the pepper.



			
				XMP said:
			
		

> Bruce MacKinnon's cartoon misses the point... It wasn't the Fox News channel  that dissed Canadians, it was a Fox equivalent to 22 Minutes that airs at 0300.
> They didn't intentionally diss our fallen.
> Also, his cartoon could have at least depicted the correct rifle and helmet.
> The sentiment was correct though.



That's better.  Now, if the sentiment is correct, how did he miss the point?


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2009)

The outrage is now bordering on the ridiculous.


----------



## benny88 (24 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The outrage is now bordering on the ridiculous.



Has been for days now. Irritating.


----------



## 2 Cdo (24 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The outrage is now bordering on the ridiculous.



Roger that! Way to many thin-skinned, easily offended types out there. The show is on at 0300 for a reason, they aren't funny. But the "outrage" has given them press coverage they couldn't even dream of.


----------



## XMP (24 Mar 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Oh my, there's flyshit in the pepper.
> 
> That's better.  Now, if the sentiment is correct, how did he miss the point?



The point is: My take on this is that it wasn't Fox News it'self that that dissed Canadians. It was a clip from a late night show that while part of the Fox News Network was not in any way regarded by viewers as a legitimate news source. Like 22 Minutes on the CBC, but far bigger assholes with bigger mouths.
Regarding my comments about the technical details of the cartoon, I admit I am a rivet counter.  I felt it would have been better to show Canadian equipment rather than  what looks like an SA80  rifle and an obsolete M1 helmet. 
The cartoon was definitely effective though so mission accomplished.


----------



## steveyb4342 (24 Mar 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I must say though, that dozy blonde bitch would look good chained up outside my igloo with the rest of the dog team.



Kat you have no idea how much that just made me laugh! Milk through my nose lol. Made my day, good one lol.


----------



## c_canuk (24 Mar 2009)

watched the clip last night because I wanted to see what had people foaming... it didn't really faze me, I've heard just as bad if not worse come out of the mouths of canadian Comedians, Citizens and worse Canadian Politicians... 

my wife however was furious.

I wish this much furor was raised when members of the NDP want to have the CF tried for war crimes for handing afghan criminals to the afgan government, or some university commie tries to ban recruiting on campus.


----------



## axeman (24 Mar 2009)

A response by Tom Green 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6ihYkJGesc

WARNING LOTS OF LANGUAGE  F  Bombs


----------



## Armymedic (24 Mar 2009)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> I wish this much furor was raised when members of the NDP want to have the CF tried for war crimes for handing afghan criminals to the afgan government, or some university commie tries to ban recruiting on campus.


My point as well...

Canadians say much worse things about our military online (murders, baby killers, mindless robots) than those jokers down south did.

For instance here is a comment from a newspaper website (and its was not even one of the worst, name edited out by me):


> Jxxx Bxxxx  from Canada writes:
> nice load of crap.
> Tell that story to families of those, that Canadian soldiers killed. And will kill. It will lessen their pain, at losing a small infant not even out of diapers. Make them feel all warm inside.
> Before Canada leaves we will hear of more atrocities commited by our soldiers. This is fact.



Here is a "better" one, talking about the repatriation of one of our fallen (again, named removed by me)


> XXX XXXXX, near lake huron ,  from Canada writes:
> the man signed up voluntarily, trained to kill, got killed. he died by choice, the innocents Canada's CF murder, do not die by choice. canadian children killing afghan children. i guess it is only sad when the person dying is white, not brown.
> 
> canada has not reason to be in afghan, they did not attack us.



So, I ask, why do people get all upset at a few late night TV American nobodies when out own fellow citizens say things like this without recourse?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (24 Mar 2009)

Comedian on Fox News show apologizes to Canada

http://watch.ctv.ca/news/power-play/tuesday-march-24/#clip153603

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090324/comedian_fox_090324/20090324?hub=TopStories


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2009)

axeman said:
			
		

> A response by Tom Green
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6ihYkJGesc
> 
> WARNING LOTS OF LANGUAGE  F  Bombs



"Tom, I hear what you're saying..You're saying that this guy is a f*&^ing b!@#h and should shut the f^&k up...would that be a fair assessment Tom?"

"F&^K YOU MEDICINEMAN!!!"

MM


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

axeman said:
			
		

> A response by Tom Green
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6ihYkJGesc
> 
> WARNING LOTS OF LANGUAGE  F  Bombs




hahahah That was funny, Tom Green is the man!


----------



## Sub_Guy (24 Mar 2009)

A warning from DH...  Don't click on the link, you won't get your time back.

What a waste of time, Check the OR was the last great thing to come from Tom.


----------



## templeton peck (25 Mar 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> A warning from DH...  Don't click on the link, you won't get your time back.
> 
> What a waste of time, Check the OR was the last great thing to come from Tom.



DH man! How could I not look when you tell me specifically not to? That is like a red flag to me. Tom Green was actually funny, about 15 years ago, poor guy, kind of embarrassing us now though.


----------



## Lil_T (25 Mar 2009)

Holy Flanagan... I just got an email petition to have Greg Gutfeld removed from the Fox Network.

Going a little far don't you think?  Yeah what he said was stupid and callous and went over the line but I don't think it's enough to get your panties in THAT much of a wad over.


----------



## leroi (25 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Holy Flanagan... I just got an email petition to have Greg Gutfeld removed from the Fox Network.
> 
> Going a little far don't you think?  Yeah what he said was stupid and callous and went over the line but I don't think it's enough to get your panties in THAT much of a wad over.



 :+1:


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (25 Mar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgtyZKjvHpM

Now, this is how Canadians do it!!  

Thank you This Hour Has 22 Minutes ;D


----------



## aesop081 (25 Mar 2009)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Now, this is how Canadians do it!!



No. Thats how 22 minutes does it. Canadians in large part chose to b***ch like 5 year-olds, start stupid facebook pages containing the cream of the crop comments and generaly make asses of themselves in the process.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No. Thats how 22 minutes does it. Canadians in large part chose to b***ch like 5 year-olds, start stupid facebook pages containing the cream of the crop comments and generaly make asses of themselves in the process.



You forgot comments on CBC and _Globe & Mail_ stories....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Mar 2009)

Especially CBC as all the left wing nuts respond to just about every story about our fallen comrades with the same retoric.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> hahahah That was funny, Tom Green is the man!



That wasn't funny. I found that, as a Canadian, terribly embarrassing. Tom Green can be quite articulate and funny when he wants to be. Too bad this wasn't one of those times.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Mar 2009)

These clowns have had their 15 minutes, which is about 14 minutes too much. They are fourth rate media types who are in the 3 AM time slot. If they were any good, they'd be on after Leno or Letterman.
They ain't that good, and their time is up.


----------



## GDawg (25 Mar 2009)

The lumbering slug that is facebook is mobilizing as we speak to fight this injustice! I'm getting all these invites to join a wave of copy & paste social grass roots activism. I don't know why people feel compelled to create these groups, so heavily duplicated and without any COA asides from asking you to click the join button and encourage others to click the same button. Facebook empowers the people to click any molehill into a mountain which has the polar opposite effect of what should be done. In the world of Capitalism, when you ignore a bad product for long enough...it goes away.


----------



## Fiver (25 Mar 2009)

GDawg said:
			
		

> The lumbering slug that is facebook is mobilizing as we speak to fight this injustice! I'm getting all these invites to join a wave of copy & paste social grass roots activism. I don't know why people feel compelled to create these groups, so heavily duplicated and without any COA asides from asking you to click the join button and encourage others to click the same button. Facebook empowers the people to click any molehill into a mountain which has the polar opposite effect of what should be done. In the world of Capitalism, when you ignore a bad product for long enough...it goes away.



God I hate these groups... "Look at me, I'm contributing to [world peace / saving the rain forests / fighting poverty] because I joined a facebook group! What do you mean, I'm not doing anything in the real world? I participated in a march just 2 months ago! A march!!! For peace!!!"


----------



## Maria3a (25 Mar 2009)

I have been asked to repost this (it is in the Links area).

Remembrance, Canadians in Afghanistan
http://www.glanmore.org/CdaRemembrance.html

We Will Remember Them


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Mar 2009)

Like hemmeroids, the fire will die down and they will fade away.

At day's end these people in question are idiots, and no one is laughing, but they do not deserve any more publicity then they have. Even if its negative, they are making the news.

Sure, smash us on our hockey, our pancakes and lumberjacks, Mounties, igloos and grizzlies in the streets, the cold, but never mock a nation, who's Sons are dying in a common war against terrorism.

Very bad taste.

IMHO, this whole thing has long since ran its course.

OWDU


----------



## Nauticus (25 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No. Thats how 22 minutes does it. Canadians in large part chose to b***ch like 5 year-olds, start stupid facebook pages containing the cream of the crop comments and generaly make asses of themselves in the process.


That attitude is part of the problem. I'd argue that saying that on a forum is about on par with saying it on Facebook. The method of delivery is the same, only the content differs.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> IMHO, this whole thing has long since ran its course.



I agree.  Can we give it up now?  :


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Mar 2009)

As per the consensus.

Locked

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------

